# 6.0l code PO272 cylinder 4 contribution balance



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I just scanned my truck and I'm getting a PO272 cylinder 4 contribution balance code. The truck as about 94000 miles and is currently vibrating at around 55 - 65 MPH. It is also idling rough.

I've been reading things online and was wondering what a injector buzz test is and what it will tell me? also could the issue be the o-rings in the nr 4 injector? is there anyway to determine if it is the injector before I go and buy a new one?


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Sounds like my 6.0 trouble. Replaced the Ficm a d it fixed the balance problem and injector problem.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

How would I check the ficm to verify proper operation? I think that I remember reading that I can check the voltage. Where is the ficm located and what does it look like?


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Had my mechanic change it so there was no downtime but he had to check it with the scan tool then looked up the code i thought that was one of the codes pulled from the truck. Sorry i cant be much more help.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

That is what I was leaning toward just wasn't sure if I should check anything before changing the injector. I was planning on ordering a ford reman injector online. I doesn't seem like its too difficult to change out myself. Did you change it out yourself or have your me mechanic do it?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I ment to write that response on another tread soory if it didn't make sen e to your response. I'm going to look into how to check the voltage on the ficm to certify its operating correctly before changing out the injector


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Injector buzz test will send a pulse to each injector one at a time in firing order, you then listen to and make sure all fire. That will tell you if you are getting power to it and if the solenoid is good. It can pass the buzz test and still be bad though as the buzz test only checks the electric side.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

How do I do the buzz test?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

You will have to find a shop, probably a dealer, and have them perform it.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

james.j.smith;1483672 said:


> How do I do the buzz test?


With a quality scan tool.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a sct that reads my codes. Do you know if that has the capibilities?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't know what brand/model you have. Probably cost u more to buy one that can do it than a dealer would charge to run test. Can probably get the test done for around $100. Probably take about 2 hours to change injector if its bad. Could also be the injector harness. They have known issues.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

If you spent less then a grand or two I would say no. And I would also take any info that it tells you with a grain of salt.And if it does not let you see live data or you dont know what your looking at the live data waste of money either way. What good are codes if you cant see what your sensors are doing?


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Take it in. I would say an injector is your most likely culprit. You can monitor ficm voltages with the aid of a wiring diagram and a voltmeter, but i recommend you take it to a qualified service center.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

SCT cannot do a buzz test.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

changed out the injector over the weekend and the truck is running great.


----------

